# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Adelaide help

## Atravel

Hi Guys,  Little bit of help needed,  Slowly but surely putting a plan together for our around the world trip.  I'm thinking of booking Bangkok to Perth  for a couple of weeks and then a flight to  Adelaide  We really wanna buy a camper to see the sights of Oz east coast.  Would Adelaide be a good place to buy and start the overland trip up the east coast to Cairns?  Any other routes, suggestions, links would be greatly appreciated!  Cheers    :Smile:

----------

